# December 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

December 2016

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 12/1/16 on page 90
2. Seinfeldia (audiobook) as of 12/1/16 on page 50, completed 12/21/16, 270 pages read
3. End of Watch (audiobook) began 12/21/16, completed 12/30/16, 448 pages read
4. The Kind Worth Killing (audiobook) began 12/30/16, as of 12/31/16, 43 pages read

December 2016 Pages Read:  761
December 2015 Books Read:  2
2016 Pages Read:  8430
2016 Books Read:  24


----------

